# Magatzem per a obres d'art



## Susan2008

Bones!!

Algun entès d'art, per aqui??

Necessito saber com es diu un magatzem per a obres d'art, el qual està condicionat ambientalment i també és d'alta seguretat. És a dir, on les peces més valorades són amagatzemades, ja siguin de propietat privada o de museus.
En anglès hi ha el terme "high-end storage".

Gràcies per endavant!!


----------



## Demurral

El més semblant que em ve al cap és pinacoteca, que es un lloc on es guarden i també s'exposen obres d'art. La paraula pinacoteca fa referència tant al conjunt dels cuadres com al recinte a on són guardats i exposats.

Suposo que si ningú et fa una proposta millor, aquesta pot arribar-te a servir d'alguna cosa. 

Bona sort!


----------



## Susan2008

Demurral, moltes gràcies!
Havia pensat en pinacoteca, però no és el que busco. Aquest lloc és per a guardar quadres valuosos, però no són exposats.
De totes maneres, si no tinc cap més proposta, adaptaré la idea de pinacoteca.
Gràcies de nou!


----------



## Antpax

Hola Susan,

Potser que et pugui valer "galeria d´art".

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Demurral

M'ho he mirat i...

La pinacoteca (segons el que entenc) sembla ser el mateix que una galeria d'art, pero cobrint dues arees diferents del proces. no?

guardar>exposar- pinacoteca

(guardar) exposar vendre - galeria d'art

em sembla que seria más correcte pinacoteca, perd el matís de "màxima seguretat", peró el de "bona conservació" i "el guardar" es segueixen conservant més intactes.

vull dir, que no "afegim" informació, sinó que només en treiem (que és una falta que podem arreglar amb més sintagmes)

U.U que opineu?

PD: ¿pinacoteca de màxima seguretat?? ^^


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Diria que les obres d'art no exposades es guarden en els dipòsits o magatzems dels museus. No em sona pas que hi hagi una paraula precisa.


----------



## Azzurra

Hola  

Me temo que no voy a ser de gran ayuda, pero me acuerdo que en mi asignatura de historia del arte, a aquel lugar del que hablas se le llamaba "deposito climatizzato" (que traducido literalmente sería _déposito acondicionado_ o algo parecido..), así que estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice RIU. 

¡Saludos!


----------



## Susan2008

Moltes gràcies a tothom!!
Em quedaré amb "magatzem climatitzat i d'alta seguretat", ja que sembla que no tenim un nom concret per a tal lloc. Pinacoteca no em convenç, ja que implica l'exposició de quadres, i el recinte del que jo parlo, tan sols fa de magatzem.
Gràcies de nou!


----------

